# [SOLVED] ?Celeron M 520 1.6G 3.3V



## win98forever (Jul 3, 2009)

On an Everest scan the DMI values for the processor says the maximum clock is 2048Mhz and current clock is 1600Mhz.

Is this a setting or is it a state that will change it's setting in the current clock with use? If it is a setting can I set it to use the max clock?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: ?Celeron M 520 1.6G 3.3V*

can you post your specs please?

This is just a guess untill you post your specs but as a default setting when an intel cpu isn't doing much like browsing the internet or a letter is being typed then the cpu speed is lowered to save power and energy consumption.

As soon as you start playing a game or something intensive the speed goes back up to what it should be at.


----------



## win98forever (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: ?Celeron M 520 1.6G 3.3V*

Sorry to stress ya. I wasn't sure about how to post and I'm a bit dense when it comes to reading comprehension sometimes. I think I've got them now.

Maybe I don't. I saved the Everest report as Htm and it didn't load and the Cpuz report in both text and Htm and it won't load. I get an Invalid File response from the manage attachments window for all three attempts. That is the Everest Htm file and the CPUZ HTM and Txt file.

Can you possibly instruct me on how to post a report from Everest and CPUZ?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: ?Celeron M 520 1.6G 3.3V*

I dont use everest so couldn't be sure but all you do is select manage attachments and click browse and select your file you want to upload.

it could be that your file is above the file size allowed.

you should know your specs really the specs we need are: what is the cpu, how much ram do you have, hard drive size and graphics card make and size.

if this is a pre built pc from a shop just post the make and model and we can figure it out.


----------



## win98forever (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: ?Celeron M 520 1.6G 3.3V*

The machine is a Toshiba Satellite A135-S4656
It's got a Celeron M 520 1.6 socket 479 mPGA, The HD is 160gig Toshiba 7200rpm, graphics is the Mobile Intel 945GM Express chipset family


----------



## win98forever (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: ?Celeron M 520 1.6G 3.3V*

Doh it's 2gig's ram in slot#2


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: ?Celeron M 520 1.6G 3.3V*

yep the computer is just throttling speeds, computers do this when they are not doing anything intensive especially laptops because the cooling on laptops isn't very good.

There is nothing to worry about.


----------



## win98forever (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: ?Celeron M 520 1.6G 3.3V*

Not that I'm ungrateful, but, what? I'm not worried about anything.
I asked if I could set the speed on this cpu, I never saw that speed change and doubt that it does as I think it is a setting not a measure.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: ?Celeron M 520 1.6G 3.3V*

you can turn of throttling if you want so your pc will remain at full speed. it's in the bios and it will called intel speedstep.

since its a laptop with an old cpu it wouldn't be worth trying to overclock it

download cpu-z and you will see the speed changing.


----------



## win98forever (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: ?Celeron M 520 1.6G 3.3V*

Thanks, I appreciate the help.


----------

